# Sage/Breville Oracle Touch bar gauge, pressure measurements and OPV adjustment



## Wadsad (12 mo ago)

Dear members,

I'm trying to search the web for some time now to find how I can get a similar something like a pressure gauge, as on de Dual Boiler, on the Oracle Touch. In James Hoffmann's review on sub 1.500GPB review the Dual Boiler delivers around 10 bar but this can be adjusted. However to do this correctly you will need a pressure measurement. The Oracle (Touch) lacks this gauge. I would be happy to install a full brass pump and OPV upgrade: 




Especially for this I would need a way to measure. Is there a way to install a Dual Boiler gauge and put it inside the machine and only use it to adjust?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Wadsad said:


> ...However to do this correctly you will need a pressure measurement...


I assume the easiest method (i stand to be corrected) would be to stick a gauge onto the bottom of a spare portafilter.


----------

